# Canada black bear hunts??



## MtnOak (Feb 7, 2016)

I’m from Kentucky gang and wanting to bring home a brute of a black bear and I know Canada is where I need to go, can some of you point me in the right direction with a good bear outfitter/guide?? Any input would be very much appreciated......


----------



## keep_hunting_ca (Oct 3, 2017)

I don't know any guides to recommend but there are lots of black bears in BC. I think it's one of the more reasonable guided hunts, plus your dollar is worth a lot of Kanadian pesos right now...


----------



## MB_Outdoorsman (Aug 3, 2020)

Sorry I can’t make any guide recommendations but I can provide a little insight on my home province. The black bear population in Manitoba is doing great right now. A guided bear hunt would likely be over bait in Manitoba but you would see high numbers of bears and hopefully some of those would be mature boars with good shot opportunities. You may be able to get into some decent walleye fishing as well, depending on the location and guide outfit you choose.


----------



## TheMinusHuman (Aug 2, 2020)

Alberta or as the above post mentioned Manitoba are your best bets. Alberta is known for their black bear being absolute units! Alberta you can also do tree stand baiting tactics or do spot and stock! Checkout some Alberta Bear guides with google and see what you can find. Hopefully that gives you a starting point!


----------



## Grizz Axxemann (Sep 2, 2019)

My dad and BiL were slated to head out this spring until Boogaflu happened, and it got deferred to next year. They had even worked it out with the guide to get me out there in the event that they had tagged out before their week was up. I'll talk to them and see who their outfitter was, and if the guy has any openings for 2021. AB blackbears are some absolute bruisers. Dad's first (took it last year with his Xbow) wasn't overly big at 6'4" nose to tail and weighed in around 350lbs. I've seen some bigger ones hanging out on the side of some of the rural highways chowing down on roadkilled deer and moose over the summers too.


----------



## JSHart (Apr 18, 2020)

Black bear Canada... mike is a master. Lloyd Gares with trophy hunting outfitter in New Brunswick is another great guide with big big bear.


----------



## JSHart (Apr 18, 2020)

Correction... Lloyd Gates....


----------



## Jaded84 (Dec 6, 2020)

I’m excited to go on my first Black Bear hunt this spring in BC. Any general recommendations for the first time? I’ve been hunting with a rifle for 20 years, but new to bow and new to bears. Thanks!
(Sorry to Jack the thread, I can go somewhere else if needed)


----------



## IBBerg (Dec 14, 2020)

MtnOak said:


> I’m from Kentucky gang and wanting to bring home a brute of a black bear and I know Canada is where I need to go, can some of you point me in the right direction with a good bear outfitter/guide?? Any input would be very much appreciated......


Northern AB is a great choice as baiting is legal, and there are lots of reputable outfitters based there. One is John & Jenn Rivet from Living the Dream Productions. They have had lots of experience and success guiding American residents for giant black bears. Another area I wouldn’t overlook is eastern Saskatchewan (seems they grow everything big in SK) as I have hunted blacks there as well. Hope this helps


----------



## Jaded84 (Dec 6, 2020)

A couple questions for you bear hunters....
I have less than zero interest in sitting over bait, so I’m wondering what specific tactics have been successful for you spot and stalk hunters. 
Most importantly, are you having most of the meat down in ground and sausage, or keeping a lot in whole cuts and roasts? Are you cooking bear roasts for dinner, or mostly stews?
I think this year will be my first go at black bear in BC, so I’m gathering info this spring and summer. 
thanks!


----------



## GNick94 (Nov 29, 2019)

MtnOak said:


> I’m from Kentucky gang and wanting to bring home a brute of a black bear and I know Canada is where I need to go, can some of you point me in the right direction with a good bear outfitter/guide?? Any input would be very much appreciated......


Mikes outfitters AB. huge bears.Tons of opportunities. My friend and his dad shot monsters last season


----------



## MtnOak (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys keep em coming........

Jaded84 start your own bear thread.....


----------



## mbbowman (Mar 21, 2010)

Come hunt with me at www.stickflingers.com. YouTube Stickflingers and Rattling Junkie to watch videos from camp.


----------



## MtnOak (Feb 7, 2016)

mbbowman said:


> Come hunt with me at www.stickflingers.com. YouTube Stickflingers and Rattling Junkie to watch videos from camp.


PM coming....


----------



## paips (Jan 26, 2020)

IBBerg said:


> Northern AB is a great choice as baiting is legal, and there are lots of reputable outfitters based there. One is John & Jenn Rivet from Living the Dream Productions. They have had lots of experience and success guiding American residents for giant black bears. Another area I wouldn’t overlook is eastern Saskatchewan (seems they grow everything big in SK) as I have hunted blacks there as well. Hope this helps


Yes , this is a good place for big bears. I hunted there for bears, not with an oufitter but always went home happy. Also, its not that far from Edmonton so your landing at a major airport where they will pick u up.


----------



## MtnOak (Feb 7, 2016)

As far as I know you can’t get into Canada right now and I don’t think that’s gonna lift until summer unless some of you guys know something different I don’t know???


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

MtnOak said:


> As far as I know you can’t get into Canada right now and I don’t think that’s gonna lift until summer unless some of you guys know something different I don’t know???


I hope it's lifted this summer, but who knows, my Russia hunt has, been canceled in 2020 and now in 2021 already, then talking to the place I'm going to Scotland to hunt in September this year they are worried they Scotland won't be open in September still. But they did say if it does open we will require a vaccine shot and proof to entry and my guess Canada will be the same way with the vaccine to get in and who knows a 10-14 day quarantine. 
I sure hope not but sure isn't looking good.


----------



## MtnOak (Feb 7, 2016)

bowtech2006 said:


> I hope it's lifted this summer, but who knows, my Russia hunt has, been canceled in 2020 and now in 2021 already, then talking to the place I'm going to Scotland to hunt in September this year they are worried they Scotland won't be open in September still. But they did say if it does open we will require a vaccine shot and proof to entry and my guess Canada will be the same way with the vaccine to get in and who knows a 10-14 day quarantine.
> I sure hope not but sure isn't looking good.


Your right it isn’t looking good, I wanted to do a spring bear hunt up there but I’m afraid it’s gonna be a bust.

Whats in Scotland?? That sounds fun !!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

MtnOak said:


> Your right it isn’t looking good, I wanted to do a spring bear hunt up there but I’m afraid it’s gonna be a bust.
> 
> Whats in Scotland?? That sounds fun !!


I'll be going for a Roe deer, plus wife will be going for vacation. A few days in Scotland to hunt and site see then goto Ireland for a few days to. (hopefully) the place we are going had to cancel last year and half of this year hunting already and we told them we are flexible and can go in September if the ppl that got canceled want to wait or if they want to go in September we can do 2022.


----------



## JDF3232 (Feb 13, 2021)

California is becoming black bear nation with many stud bears. I do not shoot bears but it’s something to look into. I’ve ran into some giants while hunting deer. Took this with my phone scope at around 3 miles away. Look at the ears for size. I’ve seen many that size in the back country.


----------



## th82 (Feb 27, 2010)

Alexis Desjardins of Desjardins Outfitting, Allan MacCarthy of MacCarthy Outfitting and Guiding and his son Craig who runs his own outfit North Mountain Adventures. All out of the parkland in Manitoba.
I know these guys personally and I’ve become friends with some of their regular clients that have been coming back to them for over 10 years. All of them do an amazing job of giving you a great hunt and a great trip. I have their phone numbers if you need or any other questions. There is a ton of bears here. I don’t hunt them myself but I have tons of trail cam pics of bears at my deer spots.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Biggest black bears are on Vancouver Island, lots of options in BC for black bear hunting.


----------



## MtnOak (Feb 7, 2016)

Keep up the good info boys..!


----------



## Ltrousdell (Aug 28, 2017)

Arcadia Outfitting takes some absolute monsters and Ben is an all around great guy.


----------



## Rookhawk (Oct 4, 2015)

MtnOak said:


> I’m from Kentucky gang and wanting to bring home a brute of a black bear and I know Canada is where I need to go, can some of you point me in the right direction with a good bear outfitter/guide?? Any input would be very much appreciated......


brute of a black bear? Negative. Canada is great fun for bear hunting but not known for big black bears. Big bears come from coastal or temperate areas where they don’t hibernate and can get the extra calories. Of 15+ bears in camp in Ontario only one hit 300lbs. Captain Purvis inNorthCarolina gets bears 600-700lbs.


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Stickflingers in manitoba, we have huge bears in the western province, I know, I've killed one every year for the past 15 or so years. There will be many jumbo's next spring after 2 years of minimal hunting pressure with no outfitters operating due to covid.


----------



## moosewhisperer1 (Dec 30, 2018)

MtnOak said:


> I’m from Kentucky gang and wanting to bring home a brute of a black bear and I know Canada is where I need to go, can some of you point me in the right direction with a good bear outfitter/guide?? Any input would be very much appreciated......


I have trophy ontario black bear hunts and world class fishing packages available in northern Ontario on O'sullivan lake


----------

